# After the magnaflows



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I just ordered my magnaflow fatback system. Now my question is what type of headers should I get.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

If ur not concern with smog, then Kooks LT and X-pipe with matless mids.

I have that and it sounds like a Ferrari v-8 since the pulses are tighter....


----------



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

RipTheSix said:


> I just ordered my magnaflow fatback system. Now my question is what type of headers should I get.


lord knows i have a fatback system!!! PACESETTERS!!!


----------

